# Accountants



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

I need to speak to someone about my taxes as HMRC are demanding a large bit of cash from me from a few years back saying I underpaid even though I have never been self-employed so rather than just paying it I want to go through this and understand where they are coming from.

I am near heathrow so anyone recommended near that would be much appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Was it by Email?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Firstly, as Maxtor asked, havr you been approached by email?. If yes, then this will be a phishing. HMRC NEVER contact customers via an email.

If you have been sent a letter, with calculations then you need to contact HMRC to discuss.

You dont have to be self employed to be underpaid.

Underpayments occur for a number of reasons, if you have been PAYE, I can hazard a 99.9% guess that this will be down to an issue with taxable benefits or taxable expenses payments you have been in receipt of for the year(s) in question.

put simply if you received benefits and the amount reported by your employer to HMRC on your P11d form is greater than the benefit deduction in your tax code for the year, then you will be underpaid.

For example, you have 3000 in your code for car benefit, but your employer reports your actual car benefit is 3500. You will be 500 x (your tax rate) underpaid.

Check your tax codes for the year and your copies of the p11d for differences.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks guys. Was by normal mail, not email. 

Yes I think it is taxable benefits that were not calculated properly. But I have no idea on how to work with the codes, what code I should be on, what the codes mean etc. I have no idea how to find out easily either. I think I need an accountant to sort this out. Its a few thousdan we are talking about


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Nudda,

Your code dictates the amount of tax feee pay your get over the year.

taxable benefis are shown in the deductions column of fhe code notice, as restricting your tax free pay is how the tax due on benefits is collected.

EG a Tax code of 1000L = 10,000 tax free pay

if you had a taxable car benefit of 5000, then that 5000 is put in your code as a restriction.

10,000 - 5,000 = 5,000 tax free pay (code 500L)

Check your coing notices for the year and look at the deduction column for taxable benefits.

compare the figures in the deduction column against what was reported on your p11d for the year the code relates too

any differences will be the reason for the underpayment.


----------

